
Call Me ‘They’ - occamschainsaw
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/10/opinion/pronoun-they-gender.html
======
baggy_trough
Please don't. It sounds awful, like you are more than one person.

~~~
danso
"They" has long been established as a singular pronoun.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/singular-
nonbi...](https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/singular-nonbinary-
they)

